# Thickness Planers on a budget - WEN vs Bauer vs Triton?



## IdeasYouSpark (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking to buy my first thickness planer but I'm on a tight budget. I don't have money to burn, so I need to get the most bang for my buck while avoiding the junk. The reviews seems to pretty tight between WEN and Bauer. But Rockler's Triton seems promising. What are your experiences and recommendations?


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm sure the vast majority of replies are going to say that buying used will give you the most bang for your buck. The Dewalt 734 and Dewalt 735 are very popular and can be found relatively cheap on craiglist. It would help to know what your budget is.


----------



## IdeasYouSpark (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks Walker! I hadn't really thought about going used. Good point! As for budget… between $300-$400 for now. It would be nice to have a cheap one last a few years, but let's face it… you get what ya pay for. I'm looking to get a solid year or two out of one till I get a trickle of a second income coming in. Then I'll revisit a higher quality one.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I m sure the vast majority of replies are going to say that buying used will give you the most bang for your buck. The Dewalt 734 and Dewalt 735 are very popular and can be found relatively cheap on craiglist. It would help to know what your budget is.
> 
> - Walker


That must depend on where you live. Where I live those used are almost as much as new. If lucky maybe $100 off new. But sometimes when you buy new you may get spare blades etc.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

These two sites sell refurbished tools. If you're patient the right one might show up.

https://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com
https://www.cpooutlets.com/

I bought a DW734 a couple of years ago, brand new on sale for $325. I just googled them now and a little shocked to see they're up to $450. Those tariffs are really hitting power tools hard.

Bauer looks to be a Harbor Freight brand. I'm one of those 'avoid harbor freight at all costs" people. Lot's of folks on LJ seem to like the Wen brand for bargain tools, but it seems to be hit or miss on certain products. So hopefully someone will chime in who has experience with those. Grizzly is a step as a brand, they have a planer on sale for $400 +$25 shipping.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I bought some of my tools by cashing in my credit card points for gift cards. It can increase your budget a little more but that doesn't always work for everyone. The used market down here in this part of the state never really turns up good machines for a reasonable price.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm interested in this too, because I'm still looking for a thickness planer and don't want to spend DeWalt 735X money.

Wen and Bauer are two I've ruled out.

Yes, Bauer is a Harbor Freight tool - which doesn't automatically disqualify it for me, but it certainly raises both eyebrows

Wen is a budget brand. I have nothing against that per se, but in this case it'll be the most expensive machine I own, and if I'm spending $300+ on anything I want it to be really good. It's not a question of whether the price is fair for what I'm getting, it's that this is a lot of money.

***

Some of the ones I'm considering are (in random order):

1. Used Ridgid 4331 in the $275 range.

2. Craftsman CMEW 320? It's $289 on Amazon. I don't know whether this one is any good, but I like the price.

3. These guys like the Triton: https://www.toolboxbuzz.com/head-to-head/best-benchtop-thickness-planers-head-to-head/

If I wanted to spend $450, this Grizzly one looks like the best deal going, at least until 4/30/20 when the sale ends: https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-13-2-HP-Benchtop-Planer/G0889

Toolboxbuzz.com doesn't like the DeWalt 734X (but they rate the 735X at the top).

What I really want is a 735X that comes with a pony for $350. But alas.


----------



## RichS (May 3, 2010)

I was given a 12-1/2" Ryobi some years back. It is heavy! (good) and deafening (bad). He said it didn't do a very good job and replaced it with a DeWalt. I replaced the worn-out, and chipped blades with new after-market blades-works beautifully now. His loss, my grins.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Used to own a Delta 12"....friend of mine still uses it. Double edged blades…Might look into one of those..NEW.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

I am not sure how useful this is since I have no experience with the specific items you are asking about, but…

Of the brands you are mentioning my very limited experience with various items I would give Triton the edge between the three brands in general. My Triton router seems very impressive and my spindle sander is nice.

I may be wrong but Wen look like another company that rebadges the same stuff as 4 or 5 other companies sometimes at a lower quality spec to hit a low price point think porter cable et al.

I really don't have any experience with Bauer, but they seem like HF is trying to sell a better tool at a bit higher price than their usual stuff. I don't see it as a niche they are likely to do well value wise, but I may be wrong.

That may or may not say anything about any of their planers. So take that for what it is worth (maybe not much).


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

I have bought a WEN tool thinking it would be total crap like hit or miss Harbor Freight BUT its a great tool use it at least once week for the last 4 years…


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

The problem with the Delta clones is as the board first feeds, the head kicks up causing snipe. Some have slightly better locking, but an inherent problem. Only with the 4-lead screw designs is it really solid. I modified mine so for my last cuts I use split collars to lock the head. A real pain, but it works.

I've had good luck with WEN on the bottom end and am very happy with my Tridon router. Paid a bit for it, but the plunge base works like a lift saving me big bucks in total.

Yes WEN buys tools to spec, same as everyone. Only about four companies actually make all of them. They seem to buy in a batch and when it sells out, bid for a new tool. Even in the spec market, each company makes their own decisions on the spec. For instance, almost all the benchtop spindle sanders look identical, but the stroke differs, some aluminum, some iron. Some of the 12 inch planers have 3 blades, a couple with carbides ( but very few bits) .


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Dewalt's 734 is $449 at rocklers right now online. I've had one for 10 years, three sets of new blades and thousands of board feet of oak, cherry, and maple, and it's still going strong. It does a nice job too.

It's interesting though…. I've got a triton router. The big one in the router table and am impressed with the durability, power, and very different take on how it's made and the features on it. They are a company that originated in Australia and seem to have their own spin on designs. I don't know if I'd get their planer as I've just had such good experiences with the Dewalt but I'd be wondering if it's a good machine too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

There's a reason DeWalt wins the lunchbox planer battle every year. I would put a CL or FB marketplace alert out for a used one and go that route.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Just my 2 cents. I agree that you will likely get the biggest bang with good used equipment. A number of good ones have been mentioned above. I just wanted to vouch for the DW733 which is an older Dewalt single speed two bladed model. I have used one for maybe 10 years and I have run lots of cherry and oak through it. I've never had an issue with it. If you find one that hasn't been abused for a good price, don't be afraid because it is an older model.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

In pictures of shops and in the background of most videos is not a big old iron planer, but a DeWalt. 
I saved enough on my band saw I can spring for one. Then save up for a good carbide head. Used? HA. Only one I saw on CL was like $10 under street price. My best bet is Lowe's as my credit card gives me 5%.



> There s a reason DeWalt wins the lunchbox planer battle every year. I would put a CL or FB marketplace alert out for a used one and go that route.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Don't know Bauer, but am thinking it's HF.

Wen versus Triton. All I can say is everything Wen I have ever seen was cheap junk, and I've got a lot of Orange stuff at home, and I've never been burnt on a Triton product. That said I didn't know they made a thickness planer.

But I do agree with others about the DeWalt 735's, awesome tools.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> There s a reason DeWalt wins the lunchbox planer battle every year. I would put a CL or FB marketplace alert out for a used one and go that route.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


They make two - the 734 and the 735. Much as I hate videos most of the time (I went to first grade and learned how to read, and it's about 20X faster!), that toolboxbuzz video I linked above is very good.

Spoiler alert: they like the 735 the best of all, but the 734 is near the bottom of the bunch. And I'm not talking about their point scores, which are messed up (they weight price in the wrong direction, dummies!) - I mean their analysis, which is based on actual tests.

Now, they don't rate longevity, and by all accounts DeWalt makes high-quality machines.

The 735X is the one I want, but then I'd also like to buy the house next door and tear it down to build a tennis court in its place. Alas, too much money.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> Don t know Bauer, but am thinking it s HF.


There's no mystery about it!

If I remember right they had a $50 off sale on it a few weeks ago.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

The 734 is the one I wrote about before and have had no issues with it. The 735 their upper end model but more expensive. The 733, the older one is good I'm sure. At the time I got my 734 I opted for that one because it has a locking bar which helps reduce snipe. If the 734's outfeed tables are adjusted right there is absolutely no snipe when using. There hasn't been in the last few thousand pieces of wood I've put through it anyway.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Good to know. Thanks.

(I read "Craftsman on the *take* at first glance!  )


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> Good to know. Thanks.
> 
> (I read "Craftsman on the *take* at first glance!  )
> 
> - nickbatz


Ha! Living in Maine and having Quebec Canadian blood in my veins I don't think I'm Mafia material! ;-)


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> The 734 is the one I wrote about before and have had no issues with it. The 735 their upper end model but more expensive. The 733, the older one is good I m sure. At the time I got my 734 I opted for that one because it has a locking bar which helps reduce snipe. If the 734 s outfeed tables are adjusted right there is absolutely no snipe when using. There hasn t been in the last few thousand pieces of wood I ve put through it anyway.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


For what it's worth, the 733 also has a locking bar. At least mine does. Maybe it's a feature that was added late in the model year or something. I don't have serious issues with snipe. What I do get is controllable.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Mostly an in/outfeed table, or complete lack of them at all at play when you hear the word snipe, and a DeWalt planer spoken in the same sentence. At least I can say that about the dozen 735's I've owned.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> The 734 is the one I wrote about before and have had no issues with it. The 735 their upper end model but more expensive. The 733, the older one is good I m sure. At the time I got my 734 I opted for that one because it has a locking bar which helps reduce snipe. If the 734 s outfeed tables are adjusted right there is absolutely no snipe when using. There hasn t been in the last few thousand pieces of wood I ve put through it anyway.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> ...


That's good. When I checked them out the 733 didn't have one… then again that was back around 2009 (?). Wow, I just realize this planer has lasted much longer than I realized!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> That s good. When I checked them out the 733 didn t have one… then again that was back around 2009 (?). Wow, I just realize this planer has lasted much longer than I realized!
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


The 733 has always had the locking bar. I bought mine when they first hit the market and it had one.


----------



## Dajur (Jun 4, 2020)

I have been scouring CL, Offerup and Facebook Marketplace looking for a few tools. 90% of the Dewalt planers(734, 735, 735X) I see are being sold as "New In Box" for around new prices. Some of them are even more expensive than new. The best deals I have seen so far is one 734 at $250 and I saw one 735X at $450.

Regarding the HF Bauer planer, I have heard from multiple people that it is an excellent planer and competes head to head with all of the other budget planers. Like someone else said, they are all made in the same factories by the same manufacturers and are basically the same.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Then there are the hard-core HF Haters Club…..always a laugh to listen to them…LOL

Last Lunch box planer I ever own was a Delta…..the fellow I bought that stack of Ash lumber from last week…we used it, as he bought it from me….long ago. Still runs great…we milled all that 4/4 Ash down to 3/4"....14 planks worth. And….no snipe…


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

I got extremely lucky and found a 735X with the extensions and the stand for $250 + $100 to the repair shop that fixed it for me.

(Usually I can fix this kind of thing, but I took off the plastic, saw it was all out of whack, and realized I was way past my f-it threshold.)

But I've been looking for the right planer to buy for the past several months.


----------



## Dajur (Jun 4, 2020)

A 735X just showed up in my area for $400. I sent the guy a message, the ad has been up for 3 hours, we'll see if I'm anywhere near the front of the line.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Griz G0505 is on sale prior to being discontinued. G0889 has head lock, cut thickness indicator and catch bag - no DC needed. Also available with spiral cutterhead.


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

As a newby and a budget minded person I will need to plane the ugly lumber I can afford. As I have looked around for a month on deciding what is budget friendly and money smart I have decided upon the dewalt line, 734 - 735 series. Nothing personal against Grizzly as I have read many people who love their equipment and I own a DC from them myself, but Grizzly seems to have some of the same problems that plague low end equipment, bad bearings, rollers etc etc. I looked at the WEN and the Bauer and decided when it comes to putting expensive wood through a set of blades I need to make the smart purchase, not the cheap one. A bonus to that mentallity is that I will get better looking wood from the planer (less sanding, fewer discs, less money).

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like the OP has left the conversation but for sake of jt being here for anyone else consideringbthis, do not waste your money on the wen. Unless it has been changed from the one I saw at a friends house it's a 2-blade POS with no lock to secure the height. Great if you want random thickness. Plus it's a 2-blade setup I believe, thin blades that dulled very quickly. My dewalt 734 served me very well til I upgraded to a bigger planer!


----------



## Hondo03 (Nov 13, 2018)

As others have said check your local buy sell trade sites as well as craigslist. I frequently buy tools this way and am able to get much better quality with a used top model rather than a budget brand new. Many have also brought up sound as an issue. Since you should be wearing hearing protection this should not be a limiting factor.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a couple of WEN tools and was very surprised with what I got for the cheap money.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I looked and looked for a DW734 on the used market. I spotted one that was priced right but by the time I went 2 miles to get it was gone. The rest were within $50 of new. When you figure that it will need fresh blades it is dead even. I ended up getting a DW735X with an extra set of blades and in/out feed tables for $450 or $499 I can't remember. I say keep looking and saving and whichever drops first pounce on it.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh also, if you don't need a portable one you can snag a deal on a 15" 4-post on the used market! Just keep in mind with those you won't have the easy drop-in blades but don't let that scare you away!


----------



## Dajur (Jun 4, 2020)

> Oh also, if you don t need a portable one you can snag a deal on a 15" 4-post on the used market! Just keep in mind with those you won t have the easy drop-in blades but don t let that scare you away!
> 
> - GrantA


I wish there were good deals to be had where I am. I would prefer a nice cabinet or hybrid planer, but they go for even more in my area than the portable ones. Here is the cheapest one I have seen in weeks. It is a Grizzly from what looks like the mid to late 80's and is rusted up.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Dajur I'd expect them to be a little more than a dewalt portable model but it's money well spent. That one does not look rusty, it's not the same as a current production $1500 planer either and I'd point that out and offer maybe $350, go from there.


----------



## rockusaf (Feb 13, 2018)

I was lucky when I got my 735X, saw it at a flea market and the seller didn't know anything about it and her husband was not there. Sticker was $150 and they let me carry it to an outlet to make sure it worked and it sounded fine but I only had $140 on me and they took it. I've never carried something that heavy as fast as I got that thing to the car. New drive belt and blades and it runs perfectly. Same as you I knew I couldn't swing a new one and I almost jumped on a few planers I saw on CL and Facebook Marketplace but glad I waited. Deals are still out there if you aren't in a hurry.

Rock


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

$140? That's amazing.

The intrigue with this story is that I came "this close" to buying two different Ridgid planers for $325. I drove 25 minutes to pick up the first one, had a stupid problem with Paypal when I got there, went to get cash from an ATM… and the jackass sold it in the 15 minutes I was away.

Then the second one was on Facebook Marketplace. I literally went to the bathroom before sending the money (again via Paypal)... and he'd sold it in the interim. Thank goodness the seller refunded the money right away, or it would have been a big PITA.

After that I figured the universe was conspiring against my buying a planer. But it turned out that the gods are on my side after all.

And I'll probably put it to good use this week, because I have an order for the custom composer's desks I make. This one is douglas fir - high quality stuff like you'd use for a door - but some of the boards need to be jointed and planed.


----------



## Dajur (Jun 4, 2020)

> Dajur I d expect them to be a little more than a dewalt portable model but it s money well spent. That one does not look rusty, it s not the same as a current production $1500 planer either and I d point that out and offer maybe $350, go from there.
> 
> - GrantA


I offered her $200 and she seemed to be receptive. I'll definitely have to buy new blades, and possibly a new cutterhead.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Dajur (and anyone else looking at a 4-post planer) Knives and belts, check for grease/oil and add/replace where needed
There's no reason the cutterhead should need replaced unless you just want to put an insert head in it.


----------



## Dajur (Jun 4, 2020)

> Dajur (and anyone else looking at a 4-post planer) Knives and belts, check for grease/oil and add/replace where needed
> There s no reason the cutterhead should need replaced unless you just want to put an insert head in it.
> 
> - GrantA


Good to know. I am just going off the info that the lady messaged me, I won't tell her that if you don't


----------



## Dajur (Jun 4, 2020)

Just an FYI, the Dewalt 735X is on sale for the next week at most major retailers for $499, so if you haven't gotten anything yet, pick up this screaming deal now.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

If anyone in the Indianapolis area is looking for an old Delta 22-540 lunch box planer, I have one that I am willing to let go of for a great price. It still runs very well and never had single issue with it. PM me if interested. I'll be putting it on CL and offer up later this week but I'll give anyone here first dibs.

Rob


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

did you find what you are looking for?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Anything short of the DeWalt 735 is basically junk. Sorry. All the cheap ones the head rocks on in and out I modified my Delta with collars, but a real pain. Saving up for the DeWalt. Watch pawn shops and used.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

> I have bought a WEN tool thinking it would be total crap like hit or miss Harbor Freight BUT its a great tool use it at least once week for the last 4 years…
> 
> - stevejack


I second Wen's quality. I have their sliding compound miter saw and benchtop drill press and am very satisfied with the quality of both.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a Wen small EVS lathe that runs smooth and quiet and feels solid as a rock. I'm very pleased with it for the $$$. The 4 jaw chuck & carbide chisel set were almost as much as the lathe itself.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I will agree, for dirt cheap, I have been happy with WEN. Not durable, but value. I stand by my belief lunch bxs planers are not worth it. If you must, find a used one for $50 or less. Blades are about $12.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

My problem was that $650 is more than a planer is worth to me. Even at $350 it's my most expensive toy!

But who knows, maybe I'll use it more than I thought now that I have it.


----------



## Dajur (Jun 4, 2020)

> I will agree, for dirt cheap, I have been happy with WEN. Not durable, but value. I stand by my belief lunch bxs planers are not worth it. If you must, find a used one for $50 or less. Blades are about $12.
> 
> - tvrgeek


Cheapest planer I have seen so far was $150, and the owner said in the ad that it didn't work and he didn't know what was wrong with it. I saw that it had sold the next day. Not sure what it sold for. Lunchbox planers are perfectly fine for hobbyist woodworkers. When you start to get really good at the craft then it may be time to upgrade.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> Lunchbox planers are perfectly fine for hobbyist woodworkers. When you start to get really good at the craft then it may be time to upgrade.
> 
> - Dajur


Is the issue that they're not accurate?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

No, more of a width and finish issue. A 15 inch spiral cutter will provide a better finish than a 12 inch two-blade lunchbox. Bigger planers can take more off in a pass speeding operations.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Got it, thanks.

So it sounds like the issue is more how fast you need to plane and how much space you have, rather than how skilled you are.

In other words, if you have time to run boards through a few more times and use a sander, the 12" lunchbox is fine.

But I'm still glad I found the 735X.


----------



## Dajur (Jun 4, 2020)

> But I m still glad I found the 735X.
> 
> - nickbatz


Me too. I can't wait for my planer to get in. The first thing I am going to make is one of those large Jenga sets as a wedding gift for my buddy. I'll be glad to use the planer, so I can make it look like a uniform, finished product, and not just a bunch of 2×4's cut to 10.5 inches, sanded, stained and stacked on top of each other.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Last two loads of Ash I brought home….were run through a 12" Delta Lunchbox planer…no issues, no snipe. one Pass on each face….4/4 was soon down to 3/4" thickness….ready for woodworking…


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Planer is fastest way to make grading stamps, banding marks, etc. vanish. Turn 2×4's into "select" looking lumber.


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought a WEN 13" to pass the time while I try and get my Woodmaster 612 back up and running. There's no reason to compare it to high dollar 13" planers, but for about half the price it works great! I'll sell the woodmaster(takes up too much space) when I figure out this belt/feed roller issue I'm having, and put that money towards something that is a little more robust.


----------



## farmfromkansas (Jun 16, 2019)

Grizzly has their summer sale going on right now. 12.5" planer for 350. Bigger planers as well.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

While I'm off the subject, I bought a solid oak coffee table (used, obviously) to use the wood.

It's finished with varnish, I believe. Will it gunk up the planer if I use it to clear off the finish?


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> Grizzly has their summer sale going on right now. 12.5" planer for 350. Bigger planers as well.
> 
> - farmfromkansas


It's actually $400 when you add shipping. I don't know whether or not that's a good deal, i.e. whether or not that's a good machine.


----------



## Dajur (Jun 4, 2020)

> Grizzly has their summer sale going on right now. 12.5" planer for 350. Bigger planers as well.
> 
> - farmfromkansas
> 
> ...


Not good quality from what I have heard, read and watched. Lots of issues with their in feed tables and extra snipey.


----------



## derrick3636 (Apr 14, 2015)

Most of these lunchbox planers are likely made in one of like Three factories. Differences are likely negligible between any of the cheaper models. Snipe seems like it's gonna happen on anything up to and including Dewalt's 735. If you dig, you're going to find "issues" with anything you research. At some point, someone, somewhere had a bad experience and because of it, XYZ's planer is the worst thing ever.

Go with someone who has great customer service. I called WEN few times before I purchased their 13 inch planer. They were pleasant to deal with and they seemed to know what they're selling. Meaning, they weren't boasting about their planer like it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. The gentleman laid it out honestly. "It's a budget planer and we honor our warranty". That's all I really care about.

On that note, Grizzly seems to have great customer service. I don't know anything about their planer, but their reputation seems to go a long way.

I know things have changed over the years, but I'm pretty certain Harbor Freight still does their warranties the same. when it breaks under warranty, bring it in and get it swapped out no questions asked. I've done it over the years. I don't expect much out of their products, but if I can beat the hell out of it for 2 years and replace as needed, that's money well spent.

Basically at the lower price point(unless you find an awesome deal used), you're just splitting hairs.


----------



## greengasradio (Nov 27, 2020)

I realize this thread is long gone… but for the record… My Dewalt 735 was stolen from my truck… I needed a planer for a job, and didnt have the money for a new dewalt.. i bought the wen 13" 3 blade planer for 275 off amazon delivered in 2 days. I have done 2 kitchens (4/4 maple shaker), 2 van builds (alot of 6/4 walnut), 2 living room builtins and several other furniture projects. The Wen has a little more snipe than my dewalt but completely manageable. The only complaint I have about the Wen vs the Dewalt is the dust collection. My dewalt would launch shavings 30 feet without dust collection (or so it seemed). The Wen needs a stout +1hp dust collector (a vaccuum wont cut it). But, I just remove the baffle from the Wen when im at a jobsite. I fully intended on scrapping the Wen and grab another Dewalt at first sign of failure… Still running 2 years later and i have no complaints. And as long as Im fuelling the HF and Wen haters… I have a heavily modded 13" hf bandsaw ($80 on CL) that i frequently resaw 6/4 walnut . The rest of the shop is powered by Bosch routers, dewalt miter saw, delta unisaw and miller tig/mig/stick welder. 
Be safe guys!


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

My 2 cents. I bought a WEN Scroll saw for under $100. Used the hell out of it and for the money very good. I also have a Dewalt Planner 734 and it runs great as well. The issue I have with dewalt planners is that the blade are as soft as butter and technically you cant resharpen the blades


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

What I wish is that my 735x had an open side so you could use it for boards wider than 13" - theoretically close to 26" - by turning them around and running them through again.

It does a better job of "sanding" glued panels up to 13" than I can.

Obviously that would be a totally different design, but it would be very cool.

Free tip to DeWalt or any other company that wants to sell a shinolaload of planers.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

13" with one side open in a lunchbox style, I don't think that's gonna work, too much flex.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Then you'll just have to roll up your sleeves and figure out how to make it not flex.

This isn't a complicated engineering problem.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

See? This is why I make so much money.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> Then you ll just have to roll up your sleeves and figure out how to make it not flex.
> 
> This isn t a complicated engineering problem.
> 
> - nickbatz


Grizzly's already done it, you just need a massive frame kind of like a C-clamp. Their 13" G0939 planer is 73lbs. and their 15" open-end G0819 sander has the required massive frame to reduce (not eliminate) flex tipping the scale at 930lbs. While not a direct apples to apples comparison, it highlights the requirement for an exponentially stronger frame when dealing with a cantilevered load.

The trouble with free engineering tips by those that don't understand engineering is they're only worth what they cost.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> Grizzly s already done it, you just need a massive frame kind of like a C-clamp. Their 13" G0939 planer is 73lbs. and their 15" open-end G0819 sander has the required massive frame to reduce (not eliminate) flex tipping the scale at 930lbs. While not a direct apples to apples comparison, it highlights the requirement for an exponentially stronger frame when dealing with a cantilevered load.
> 
> The trouble with free engineering tips by those that don t understand engineering is they re only worth what they cost.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Interesting - seriously! - but I'm not sure how either of those addresses what I'm wishing for. And surely you don't need hundreds of pounds of weight to support a board, you just need a flat surface that's connected to the ground, using the same principle as an outfeed support!

Obviously I'm not really offering engineering tips, I'm just wishing that my planer could accommodate wider boards the way my jointer can (although it isn't good for this particular purpose).


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Have you also considered CuTech's thickness planer?


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Me? I already have a 13" planer I'm very happy with - a DeWalt 735X, the one everyone seems to say is the one to have.

But when I looked up the CuTech, I saw something I hadn't thought of - hand planers.

I wonder whether one of those would give me the easy life I'm after. Not having to spend so much effort sanding down wider glued panels would be a lot of fun…


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I took a look at the DeWalt 735X

It's the same size (13") as the CuTech

Except there are a few differences:

1. The CuTech has built-in feed tables that fold-up (the DeWalt sells them as an add-on to the base cost)

2. The DeWalt doesn't have a spiral cutterhead? While I've seen many people upgrade to spiral cutterheads, I've never seen anyone go from a spiral to knives (this kind of makes the whole "comes with extra blades" advertisement on the DeWalt kind of moot in my point; a spiral cutterhead has inserts and you can rotate them to extend life, not to mention that they seem to produce better results)

3. The CuTech gives you an option of HSS inserts of tungsten carbide inserts. If you choose HSS, you'll spend $35 less than the DeWalt and if you choose tungsten carbide, you'll spend only $4 more than the DeWalt-and either choice you make you'll be getting a spiral cutterhead instead of knives (read: better)

I've used the CuTech personally, and I can't speak to any others, just that I've read that spiral cutters are the wave of the future and once you get one you never go back.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, I found the 735X on Craigslist for a very good price with the tables and stand.

One thing in its favor - other than three blades vs. two, I believe? - is built-in dust collection. You just connect a hose and a bag to it.

But I'm personally not in the market for another planer - although as I said, I hadn't thought of getting a handheld one for this purpose, and that might work. It's probably worth picking up a cheap one just to try, because I'm sure I'll find other uses for it even if it makes a mess of the glue seams.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Those YouTube videos of Malaysian workers in the jungle doing fantastic work with those electric hand planers is always fascinating to me


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Would you have a link to one?

Sounds interesting.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I took a look at the DeWalt 735X
> 
> 1. The CuTech has built-in feed tables that fold-up (the DeWalt sells them as an add-on to the base cost)
> 
> - DevinT


Minor correction-The 735X package includes the in and out feed tables, as well as an extra set of blades.

The rest is solid. The DeWalt is known for inferior blades that dull quickly. Unfortunately, they can't effectively be sharpened without changing the cut depth. My old DeWalt DW733 had only two blades, but they could be set using the guides that were included with the planer. That meant they could be sharpened and then set back to their original cutting depth.

The newer models use an index pin. The blades drop in ready to cut, but if you sharpen them, you change that.

Many of us here were fortunate to be in on some deals a couple of years ago that made it possible to buy the 735X and add the OEM Shelix head for not much more than what the 735X is retailing for today. I paid $420 for the planer with no tax and free shipping and added the Byrd head for $340.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

I paid $250 for mine mid-2020 on Craigslist, knowing it might need the $100 repair it did need if I couldn't fix it myself (and after getting it apart I decided not to go farther). Again, with the tables and rolling stand.

That was a very good deal at the time, and I'm sure they're more now. In the meantime I've got a lot of good use out of it.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I had one of the small lunchboxes. Even with y modification to lock the head on the posts, still had a lot of snipe and quite a bit of ripple. On top of that, I seemed to nick a knife every other time I used it. So, in hindsight, expensive as it did not do the job.

So, I bought a used DW 735 and put in a LUX head. Yea, a LOT of money, but it works. I may still break down and spend 3 times as much for the Powermatic, but I think I can recover what I paid for the DeWalt so I hope it is not wasted money.

The only planer I have no complaints with says "Bailey" on it.

FWIW, I have had good luck with WEN as cheap tools and happy with my Triton router. It is just the function of a planer where big and heavy really does count.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> Would you have a link to one?
> 
> Sounds interesting.
> 
> - nickbatz


Like this:






Also see … for fun … a DIY thicknesser you can build using an electric handheld planer





 jump to 19:45 for test drive


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

It hurts my bad knee (too much tennis) just watching that! 

And that knee isn't even a total wreck - I can still run on it. But squatting like that…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Woodcraft has a BF deal for $100 off the Laguna PX|12 12" planer with 26 four-sided carbide cutters. Regularly $699, on sale for $599. In stock only.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> Would you have a link to one?
> 
> Sounds interesting.
> 
> ...


Those videos are mesmerizing, aren't they!

Thanks.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> I took a look at the DeWalt 735X
> 
> 1. The CuTech has built-in feed tables that fold-up (the DeWalt sells them as an add-on to the base cost)
> 
> ...


My information was based on Amazon's listing which sells it without the feed tables, or with, your choice

With feed tables: $615.99
Without: $591.99

With 2 other package options:

With feed tables and safety glasses: $626.44
With feed tables and stand: $773.39

My point was that you can't buy the CuTech without feed tables. It's not an option, whereas clearly the DeWalt (as evidenced by the above-linked amazon product page set up by the presumed official DeWalt Store) can be sold without the feed tables.

I just thought that folks should be aware so that if they ever find themselves faced with the particular DeWalt model that they make sure they get the feed tables since they are not always bundled.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

No, Rich is correct. The 735X is a package that comes with the extras. 
The single, without feed tables, item you list above does not fall under the "X" package.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Ah, thanks for the clarification-I was not understanding that the "X" denoted package, thought that 735X was the unit model.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Woodcraft has a BF deal for $100 off the Laguna PX|12 12" planer with 26 four-sided carbide cutters. Regularly $699, on sale for $599. In stock only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction… Apparently some Woodcraft stores, like our local Tucson store, are pricing that plane at $539. You can also find that price online at Rockler.


----------

